# Was produzieren die ganzen Java-Programmierer eigentlich so?



## MichiM (4. Aug 2006)

Hi,

mal ne Quatschi-Frage am Rande:  :lol: 

Was programmiert Ihr eigentlich so? Ich will keine Ideen klauen, darum gehts nicht. Der Grund, warum ich frage, ist, dass man ja kaum irgendwelche Java-Software findet. Auch im Web kaum noch Applets, höchstens auf Uni-Seiten zu Demozwecken. 

Insofern stell ich mir allmählich doch die Frage, was die ganzen Java-Programmierer - und die Gemeinde scheint ja nicht direkt klein zu sein - so alles produzieren und vor allem auch veröffentlichen, oder sollte Java echt zur Sprache zum Erlernen objektorientierter Techniken im stillen Kämmerchen verdammt oder bestenfalls aufm Server gefragt sein?  :wink:

Entweder kennt man Java-Software von anderer aufgrund perfekten Look & Feels nicht mehr weg oder das Zeug hält sich stark zurück... Das einzige Java-Programm, das ich kenne und regelmäßig einsetze, dürfte eclipse sein, aber SWT ist ja auch schon wieder ein Fall für sich - Swing dagegen? Da kenn ich kein einziges Beispiel. Oder ich sehs der Software bloß nicht an...

Idee?  :wink: 

ciao Michi


----------



## AlArenal (4. Aug 2006)

Was bei mir noch mehr läuft als Eclipse, ist Blogbridge.

Selbst entwickle ich Software zur Visualisierung von Unternehmensprozessen, Erstellung von Flowcharts, Erstellung von Organisationsdiagrammen, ... alle mit Anbindung über XML-RPC an unsere Web-Software.

Ich sag mal ketzerisch: SAP hat auch kein Mensch daheim auf seiner Kiste laufen und dennoch erfreut es sich bester Gesundheit. Vielleicht bringt dich das auf ne Idee, wo all die Software wohl abgeblieben sein könnte....


----------



## Murray (4. Aug 2006)

Ich entwickle in Java Software für den Versicherungsbereich - auch das hat man selten auf dem Rechner, wenn man nicht gerade Versicherungsagent oder -makler ist. Wenn man sich allerdings als Interessent Angebot im Web durchrechnet, wird man - ohne es zu wissen - womöglich die eine oder andere Java-Anwendung benutzen.


----------



## The_S (5. Aug 2006)

für mich privat programmiere ich mir ab und an ma n kleines Tool und ansonsten in der Firma mehr die Portlet Geschichte für unser Intranetportal. Also nix was man außerhalb unserer Firma zu Gesicht bekommen würde


----------



## Wildcard (5. Aug 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Selbst entwickle ich Software zur Visualisierung von Unternehmensprozessen, Erstellung von Flowcharts, Erstellung von Organisationsdiagrammen, ... alle mit Anbindung über XML-RPC an unsere Web-Software.


Hey, das passt ja!   
Ich entwickle einen grafischen Editor zur Erstellung von Geschäftsprozessen   
(allerdings mehr die technische Version von Geschäftsprozessen...)


----------



## AlArenal (5. Aug 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hey, das passt ja!
> Ich entwickle einen grafischen Editor zur Erstellung von Geschäftsprozessen
> (allerdings mehr die technische Version von Geschäftsprozessen...)



D.h. du bist so ne arme Socke, die dich mit BPMN und BPEL und was es da nich so alles gibt, auseinander setzen muss?


----------



## Beni (5. Aug 2006)

Im Praktikum

Und privat bastle ich an graphischen Oberflächen und einer Scriptsprache Screenshot.


----------



## byte (5. Aug 2006)

Ich implementiere gerade für meine Diplomarbeit einen Simulator für eine spezielle Art von Sequenzdiagrammen.


----------



## Roar (5. Aug 2006)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und privat bastle ich an graphischen Oberflächen und einer Scriptsprache Screenshot.


und die editorkomponente da is von mir   :lol:


----------



## byte (5. Aug 2006)

Also der Rechtschreibfehler im Tooltip-Text auch?


----------



## Beni (5. Aug 2006)

Nö, der ist von mir. Und schon lange korrigiert, aber ich war zu faul das Bild neu zu machen :wink:


----------



## Caffè Latte (5. Aug 2006)

Hi,

so wie ich das bisher einschätzen kann, läuft die meiste Java-Software im Enterprisebereich; meist wird sie über Application Server zur Verfügung gestellt. Beruflich habe ich zwar fast nur mit C++ zu tun, aber ich weiss, dass z.B. die Steuerung der Fahrplananzeigen des Berliner Nahverkehrs javabasiert sind. Das kann man natürlich nicht erkennen. Und wenn du dir mal die Projekte auf Gulp anschaust, dann merkst du wie gefragt Java ist.

Nur Otto Normaluser bekommt das nicht so mit ...


----------



## Wildcard (5. Aug 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wildcard hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und die verfluchten WSDLs nicht zu vergessen... 
Um das chaos perfekt zu machen das ganze auch noch als Eclipse Plugin  :lol:

Benutzt du irgendwas in Richtung BPEL4People, oder was ganz anderes(eigenes)?


----------



## Natorion (7. Aug 2006)

@wildcard mein beileid ^^

ontopic: eher so sachen, was ein otto-normal-user nie sehen wird: tools fürn RiskIt-prozess, systemüberwachung (CPU, speicher usw) und diversen kleinkram


----------



## AlArenal (7. Aug 2006)

Ich vermisse hier ein relativ langes Post von mir vom gestrigen Tage!?


----------



## thE_29 (7. Aug 2006)

War es gemein?

Ich hab nix gelöscht...


----------



## AlArenal (7. Aug 2006)

Nö, drehte sich um Begriffswirrwarr bzgl. "Prozessorienterung" und den BPEL-Hype... ;(


----------



## Natorion (8. Aug 2006)

schick ihn mir mal per pm bitte, würd ihn gerne lesen, hört sich interessant an. am besten machst einfach nen eigenen thread auf


----------



## Lim_Dul (8. Aug 2006)

Kleinere Tools um irgendwas zu erledigen, was von Hand zu aufwendig ist.

Dann eine Umsetzung des Brettspiels Carcassonne: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=25210
Mangels Zeit ruht die Entwicklung da aber.

Für meine Doppelkopfrunde ein Programm, um die Punkte an den Abenden zu verwalten.

Ansonsten massenhaft halbgare und noch weniger gare Ideen


----------



## Ontos_nicht_angemeldet (12. Aug 2006)

Moin Moin

ohh da wäre grade eine Diplomarbeit über phonetische Algorithmen. Dabei entsteht grade eine Suchmaschine die google in den Hintergrund verdrängt  <extremEgoTrip/>
Auf Arbeit werden Redaktionen mit Software versorgt (Auftragsverwaltung usw...). 
Java ist überall! und Informatik ist dann am besten wenn man sie nicht sieht.

cu Jens


----------



## MPW (11. Sep 2006)

@Lim_Dul: das Punkteverhaltunsprogramm für deine Dokoabende tät mich interessieren.....kannst du mir das schicken, oder ist das nur für privat?


----------



## Lim_Dul (11. Sep 2006)

Momentan ist da alles hardkodiert für die Punktevergabe, inklusive der Sonderregeln für unsere Doppelkopfrunde.

Wenn ich daran denke, schicke ich dir die Version heute oder morgen mal, allerdings kann ich sie dir nicht wirklich empfehlen, da sie durchaus einige Bugs enthält.

Ich schiebe das Schreiben einer sauberen Version momentan vor mir her.


----------



## MPW (12. Sep 2006)

Joa, das mit dem Bugs tät mich nicht stören, die könnte ich notfalls sicherlich selber beheben.
Wollte auch mal so'n ding schreiben, aber wenn man schon 'nen Anfang hätte, ginge es einfach schneller;-)


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (17. Sep 2006)

Spiele 

Und Cheatprogramme zu solchen!


----------

